# Coast Cage 5 story.



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I was thinking of getting a Coast cage from someone on Craigslist for about 25 dollars. I thought it would be a good choice, I'm just wondering is it gonna be ok for male rats?










21 long X 16 wide X 33 tall

So, what do you think? I think I would also remove the wheel. cost wheels annoy me terribly. :evil:


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

Did you go to the rat calculator thing? You can put the dimensions in there and it will tell you how many rats could fit into it comfortable giving each rat either 1.5 cubic feet of space, or 2 cubic feet of space.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't get a Coast Cage for male rats. It's not very deep, and when I kept my male in the smaller Rat Ritz, he just didn't have very much room to move around. I think that cage would be good for a couple females, but males would need more room I think.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, it could work, but it's not very deep and cleaning them can be a hassle. But you can't really beat the price.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

If they're young males, it would be a good cage for them, especially for $25! 8O But I would still upgrade to one with more space when they got bigger.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I would much rather have a cage they can grow up in and live in for the rest of their little rattie lives. I'm still trying to find a large bargain cage though because I crawl over to Martins Cages and buy one.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

I keep my girls in my coast cage, which i wouldn't put more then 3 girls in, a pair of boys would probably like it though. I like my coast cage but i would look for a bige ferret cage for boys.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I really don't have the money to give for a giant cage. Or let alone want to spend so much money on such a giant cage.


----------



## Peaches (Sep 2, 2007)

Egad. I bought that cage for my pair of male rats....although I didn't have much to choose from that wasn't 200+ dollars. So, it wouldn't be suitable for a pair of male rats then? Darn...


----------

